# Fatigue



## mldebono (Dec 18, 2005)

I have ridden about 3000 miles year to date, and the last six weeks were harder than usual for me: I rode a 50 mile off road race with 6k feet of climbing, I did a ride up and down Mt. Saint Helens (112 miles, 7k feet of climbing) and did 24 hours of Moab where I rode 4 laps (60 miles - 6 hours).

After the 50 mile off road race it took me three days to loosen up and feel good again, same for the Mt. St. H ride. However, it is now 10 days after Moab and my legs are still dead. I did a 50 mile road ride and felt dead. I have done three easy days and I figured today I would have some snap but again dead legs.

I am about to turn 40. I have never before ridden throughout the year. Mentally, I want to ride. Is this just the result of 10 months of riding? I know there are people that ride way more than I do (I am only averaging 300 miles/month), but are there any recommendations for taking time off after a long period of regular riding? I

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

Significant increases in training load over what you are used to can flatten you, especially if you are not accustomed to such efforts. You just need a little more recovery and to ride easy for a while.

The main thing is the head is not fatigued. That is often far harder to recover from than tired legs.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Alex is spot on as usual. Those are some pretty big rides for only 3000miles in the legs and never a full year of training. Take some time to chill and it will come back. If you force things now, that mental drain may set in and will take much more rest/recovery.

Joe


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Wouldn't hurt to see your doctor and get a blood test. It could rule out something serious. Ten days seems like far too long a span to feel fatigued.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

fast ferd said:


> Wouldn't hurt to see your doctor and get a blood test. It could rule out something serious. Ten days seems like far too long a span to feel fatigued.


Can't argue w advice to see a doc, but can say that I have been bagged for longer than 10 days. When I came back to cycling after a 10 year absence a few years back, I was very excited to be riding again and made the mistake of trying to pick up where I left off years earlier. Was riding too fast, too long wout the rest I obviously needed. About 6 months into that first season, I "crashed" for lack of a better word. For about 2 weeks, I was barely able to get off the couch. I was grumpy towards family, uninterested in anything and not sleeping well. Didn't ride for 2 weeks and after that it took another few until the zest came back. Did go to my doc and all routine stuff was normal - I suspect I experienced some degree of over-reaching/over-training. I think it's pretty easy for a motivated new rider to do way too much.

Seeing the doc is an excellent idea just the same.

Joe


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

vetboy said:


> I think it's pretty easy for a motivated new rider to do way too much.


IMO this is the single most common training mistake made.


----------



## mldebono (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks all for the thoughtful responses. I will take another week off. If and if I am still cooked I will evaluate other courses of action.


----------



## DaveKGold (Oct 20, 2008)

Have you changed anything with your nutrition? 

You could be "overtrained". I had a big slump this summer....got some rest....all better now.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

I had the same thing happen this year. Did 4 double centuries in 2 1/2 months. It took me a month to snap out of it completely. My coach had me ride but slower easier shorter rides. You'll snap out of it.


----------

